# to qualify to live in cyrprus with money



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

To be able to live in Cyprus, I know you need to show you are self sufficient. Does this mean you can have very little savings but have a job there or must you have sufficient savings whether you have a job or not?
Hope this makes sence as I have slightly confused myself with that wording hehe:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are not retired you need to have a job or some other form of income, ie. investments etc. If you are retired you need enough pension or income from investments. You don't have to have lots of savings, just a source of income, whether that is pensions, investments or work.


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you are not retired you need to have a job or some other form of income, ie. investments etc. If you are retired you need enough pension or income from investments. You don't have to have lots of savings, just a source of income, whether that is pensions, investments or work.


Hi Veronica, We've been down this road several times and we keep getting the same response, some form of income either from work, investements or pensions. I think what people really want to know is, are there any official figures on ammounts required, or is it based on individual circumstances.
Our example is a retired couple, enough capital to buy outright and a joint pension income of 1150 euros per month. We live quite a simple lifesyle, non smokers, occasional meal out and the occasional glass of wine.
We,ve already made the decision to move out to Cyprus, but there is that nagging doubt that we may be refused the right to stay because of our income.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Stoker said:


> Hi Veronica, We've been down this road several times and we keep getting the same response, some form of income either from work, investements or pensions. I think what people really want to know is, are there any official figures on ammounts required, or is it based on individual circumstances.
> Our example is a retired couple, enough capital to buy outright and a joint pension income of 1150 euros per month. We live quite a simple lifesyle, non smokers, occasional meal out and the occasional glass of wine.
> We,ve already made the decision to move out to Cyprus, but there is that nagging doubt that we may be refused the right to stay because of our income.


Your income is perfectly adequate as you won't be paying rent out of it and anyway as EU citizens and on pensions you would not be refused the right to stay. 
As for figures of the amount needed I don't know why people get so worked up about it because I never known any British citizens being refused the right to stay even without proof of income. In fact, no one I know has even been asked to give any proof of income.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Your income is perfectly adequate as you won't be paying rent out of it and anyway as EU citizens and on pensions you would not be refused the right to stay.
> As for figures of the amount needed I don't know why people get so worked up about it because I never known any British citizens being refused the right to stay even without proof of income. In fact, no one I know has even been asked to give any proof of income.


Thank you both for those responses. It does get confusing when we are told we must have a set amount in the bank. We will have no rent or mortgage but due to buying the house and using our savings for that we are not sure now about how we stand. We are both under retirement age so will need/want to work but was not sure about the savings part?
So Veronica, you are saying we would be ok with no savings as long as we have income of some kind :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When we moved here we had already bought our home here and had very little left in the way of savings. We were never asked what income we had. At that time apart from a very small private pension that my husband had, we had no form of income at all and needed to work. 
It seems to me that if you own your home here they don't go into your income in any big way. Not one of our clients that have bought their homes through us have had to prove their incomes. Maybe it is different if you are renting?


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> When we moved here we had already bought our home here and had very little left in the way of savings. We were never asked what income we had. At that time apart from a very small private pension that my husband had, we had no form of income at all and needed to work.
> It seems to me that if you own your home here they don't go into your income in any big way. Not one of our clients that have bought their homes through us have had to prove their incomes. Maybe it is different if you are renting?


Oh thats brilliant thanks Veronica. We thought we was going to have to change our plans about moving there permanantly for a year or so until we had saved a bit up again so seems maybe not. Time I cracked on to arrange shipping again now then. You have just made one woman very happy :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

For EU-citizens and their family there is no difference between housebuyers or renters.


From The Cyprus Government Homepage: 

Nationals from EU Member States have the right to enter Cyprus by merely showing a valid EU passport or ID Card without having to register upon arrival. If there is an intention to stay for more than three months (and / or take up employment), then they have to:

Apply within eight (8) days of their arrival for an Alien Registration Certificate (ARC), at the local Immigration Branch of the Police (issued automatically for monitoring purposes) and pay the relevant fee (CY£20).

Apply for a social insurance number securing employment in Cyprus (if they will take up employment - please also see section 3, below).

Apply for a residence permit (the application must be submitted before the expiration of this 3-month period to the Civil Registration and Migration Department, through the local Immigration Branch of the Police). The said residence permit is issued within six months from the date of application and the submission of the required documents by the applicant (please note that a fine is imposed in case of non-compliance).


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> For EU-citizens and their family there is no difference between housebuyers or renters.
> 
> 
> From The Cyprus Government Homepage:
> ...


Hi Vegaanders

Sent you a PM just wanted to know if it was recieved ..thanks


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> For EU-citizens and their family there is no difference between housebuyers or renters.
> 
> 
> From The Cyprus Government Homepage:
> ...


I thought that the (ARC) was no longer required.:confused2:


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> For EU-citizens and their family there is no difference between housebuyers or renters.
> 
> 
> From The Cyprus Government Homepage:
> ...


I wonder if this has now changed since being in the euro as the money stated is the Cypriot Pound and not the Euro? So new rules may have taken effect? Although it does say EU Passport doesnt it?
'VERONICA' do you know


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> I wonder if this has now changed since being in the euro as the money stated is the Cypriot Pound and not the Euro? So new rules may have taken effect? Although it does say EU Passport doesnt it?
> 'VERONICA' do you know


None of that has changed as far as I know. You still have to go to the immigration department to register as before. The only thing that has changed is that EU citizens no longer have expiry dates on their residents permits so don't have to renew them after a few uears.
When we first came here our residents permits had expiry dates on them so we had to get new ones recently with no expiry date on them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Accorsing to the government homepage it is 

MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS - Travel Information for Foreign Visitors - Temporary / permanent residence permits and entry and employment permits for Foreign (EU and Third Country) citizens


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Accorsing to the government homepage it is
> 
> MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS - Travel Information for Foreign Visitors - Temporary / permanent residence permits and entry and employment permits for Foreign (EU and Third Country) citizens


This seems to be the same referance as the other one and has not been updated since feb 2010 according to the website. I assume this is still the up to date regulations?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

What else can you trust if not the government homepage. If its not updated it should mean that it is still valid information

Why should the ARC not be necessary anymore?


----------



## paulenew (Aug 27, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> For EU-citizens and their family there is no difference between housebuyers or renters.
> 
> 
> From The Cyprus Government Homepage:
> ...


thankyou this has helped me alot


----------

